# Post Cycle - Pre Cut Pics



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Here we go then lads - shoot from the lip

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/8738/quads2fg1.jpg

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/2889/calveszp8.jpg

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/664/backdoublebicepsmm9.jpg

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/1777/chest2yc9.jpg

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/4364/sidechestfa8.jpg

http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/151/crabob4.jpg

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/266/relaxedtz4.jpg

http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/3268/arnieih4.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

well u certainly got some balls mate, i give you that... top pics


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Ali M said:


> well u certainly got some balls mate, i give you that... top pics


what do you mean?


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

From what i've seen in the past you've definitely sized up. In my experience clean bulking often drops fat more easily than cutting does at your (and my) kinda bf. It's good to see you posting again, and glad to see you working hard.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

squatty these are the first pics of you i've seen so i can't compare them to anything.

the main question is, are you happy with your progress ?


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

bodyworks said:


> squatty these are the first pics of you i've seen so i can't compare them to anything.
> 
> the main question is, are you happy with your progress ?


Im a contrary buggar -so im never happy with my progress. Having said that, I have tried to work hard over the last six months on those bodyparts that were way behind and Im fairly pleased with the progress ive made to my back and quads. I still feel ive got a heck of a long way to go.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

Agree with ali M, to write a journal like you do with all the high's and low's of your journey and to show us pictures along the way certainly takes balls mate..!

From what i can remember from your previous pictures your chest is looking miles bigger but i reckon the legs still look lagging, think id go with ragz about the cut and congratulations on the progress made so far.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

razg said:


> From what i've seen in the past you've definitely sized up. In my experience clean bulking often drops fat more easily than cutting does at your (and my) kinda bf. It's good to see you posting again, and glad to see you working hard.


I hadnt really thought about it this way razq - how would you recomend i go about it then?


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Squatty said:


> I hadnt really thought about it this way razq - how would you recomend i go about it then?


For me it means about 1000 kcals above maintenance, very clean, 3 weights and 2 HIIT cardio sessions per week.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

do you feel that will reduce your amount of bodyfat or just decrease your bodyfat percentage ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Is this another BodyWorks sarcasm alert...? 

Surely thats the same thing...?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ah, is it though. think about it.....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I risk it for a biscuit and say that yes, in my head my statement is correct... However I may stand to be corrected as my PA hasn't arrived with my Starbucks yet...

For a man weighing 244lbs, with a Body Fat % of 18, and a total body fat amount of 44lbs (rounded up by 0.08lb for easy math)

If I wanted to lose an amount of body fat, say 11lbs worth, the equal opposing side to the expression would be a reduction of body fat by a total of 25%, or expressed as a reduction of Body Fat as a percentage of body mass it would mean a reduction from 18% to 13.5%

So a drop in the amount of my body fat of 11lbs = 25% reduction of total body fat = a move form 18% BF to 13.5% BF.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

errr.... eh ?

look, all i meant was if you weigh 200lbs with 12% bodyfat and after a lean bulking cycle you gained 4lbs of lean tissue, you're now 204lbs with exactly the same amount of bodyfat as before, but as your bodyweight has increased, the % of that weight which is fat has now reduced, even though there has been no actual fat loss.

if you'd like a formula,

tough. come on man, it's monday morning.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Aha! I see what you mean! 

What do you do for work Bodyworks?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> What do you do for work Bodyworks?


Why you asking bodyworks what he does for work, dude?.... I think this is quite a personal question to ask someone you don't know. You can be very rude at times, and i don't think you realise it.

However, if you check the threads you will see what we all do for a living.

Hope that answeres your question.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

errr Ali... I think BodyWorks is big enough to tell me to do one if he thinks I'm being rude...

But from memory his post on there says something along the lines of "I lift weights me"


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok, sorry mate. It's just that i persoanly find it a very rude question to ask someone ok..

And yeah, Bodyworks is big enough to look after himeself and in no way was i sticking up for him, err lmao as if i need to.

It's just that i find a lot of your posts to be condescending, rude and arrogant. But hey dude, don't be offended as ive excepted this to be part of your personality, and im cool with it ok.

You know i'd never ask anyone that question as i think it's kinda one upmanship, like a class society type of question, "oh a road sweeper thats explains a lot" like a give a s**t what someone does for a job, people are people mate don't matter what they do for a job.

NOW LEARN BY IT!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Here we go again...



Ali M said:


> Ok, sorry mate. It's just that i persoanly find it a very rude question to ask someone ok..
> 
> And yeah, Bodyworks is big enough to look after himeself and in no way was i sticking up for him, err lmao as if i need to.
> 
> ...


Ali... while I could write a point by point post destroying your character, your lifestyle and your posts I'm not going to.

It not really fair on Squatty to hijack his post.

Lets make one thing clear Ali... Just because you beleive it, doesn't make it right.

You might find asking someone what they do for work offensive... Heaven forbid you go to some kind of business function, networking conference, seminar or black tie ball...

"My Name is Ali... You may not ask me what I do for work, and I will not ask you what you do for work in return, as I am of the opinion it is gravely offensive and is a modern day representation of the caste system which should have been abolished years ago..."

If you dont think its ok to ask people what they do for work... Then don't ask... I don't think its okay to make homophobic comments and insinuations, and would certainly never post such comments to someone on a public message board...

When you make these little posts like you do Ali, which on previous posts you have just told people to ignore, you really don't represent yourself in the best light...

I'd tried to nip this in the bud with my previous comment, I'm guessing subtle comments don't do it for you...

I don't really think you have educated either myself or anyone reading the thread for you to be able to make the bold statement 'NOW LEARN BY IT!', unless of course you are offering an education in how not to do things...

Ali... Wind your neck in a bit... With the greatest respect in the world, everytime to start a little tete-a-tete with me you just end up coming off worst - and I mean that in the nicest possible way. Stop reading into things that aren't there.

This is I suppose the difficulty in having 'personalties' on a message board - you don't have eyes, bodylanguage etc to be able to read what the person was actually saying.

Now - I'm not going to continue this conversation with you on Squattys thread. However if you have some issues with me which you need to deal with, why not contact me peronsally and express your concerns...

Squatty - sorry for hijacking your thread mate.

BodyWorks - sorry for asking what you did for work. I promise to try and never do it again. Girl Guides honour.

Group Hug everyone?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> BodyWorks - sorry for asking what you did for work.


Enough said dude, one last thing a networking event is the type of event you do tell and ask people what they do for a living... A bodybuilding forum is not.

You have appologised and it takes a bigger man to say sorry when he's in the wrong.

good lad!


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

bodyworks said:


> do you feel that will reduce your amount of bodyfat or just decrease your bodyfat percentage ?


Probably both. Although you don't theoretically drop fat whilst above maintenance, I think the addition of HIIT definitely shifts your standard ratios for energy expenditure. A caveat here would be that this probably won't be as effective for highly trained athletes such as competitive bodybuilders.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

interesting point razg. after time off, when i've dropped bodyweight, both fat and muscle, i've found that resuming my training regimen and supplementation accompanied by a high calorie diet, my bodyfat appears at least, to decrease whilst my muscle mass increases. obviously muscle memory plays a role, but it would be interesting to see if it's an actual reduction in bodyfat or just a percentage reduction. this is without any additional cv work and what i would assume to be an excess of calories.

TH&S, my employment status is top secret. but as we're all friends (?) i'll tell you. i smuggle budgies accross international borders in tight swimming trunks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bodyworks said:


> TH&S, my employment status is top secret. but as we're all friends (?) i'll tell you. i smuggle budgies accross international borders in tight swimming trunks


Really...? I was looking for some budgies going cheep...


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Buggar me.

I come home from work and get all excited because my photo thread has shot up to three pages.

And what do I find? Rita and Mavis having another tiff in the Kabin. And they're not even arguing over my pics.

For what its worth, I think its okay to ask what someone does for a living - if i dont want to answer - I'll just say sling your hook

And one of the many strings on my career bow is that I provide mediation for dsiputes for same sex couples - any takers?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Squatty said:


> And one of the many strings on my career bow is that I provide mediation for dsiputes for same sex couples - any takers?


Yes Squatty, i think me and TH&S could do with some mediation, how do we proceed from here mate? do you do online mediation through MSN, as he likes the MSN thingy.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Ali M said:


> Yes Squatty, i think me and TH&S could do with some mediation, how do we proceed from here mate? do you do online mediation through MSN, as he likes the MSN thingy.


You serious?


----------



## stumpy1466867921 (Sep 6, 2004)

bodyworks said:


> i smuggle budgies accross international borders in tight swimming trunks


Sorry to stray off topic a little but I'm curious. How do you get the budgies to wear tight swimming trunks?


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

stumpy said:


> Sorry to stray off topic a little but I'm curious. How do you get the budgies to wear tight swimming trunks?


ROFLMFAO

I am genuinely chuffed that my serious picture thread gets ambushed by a lovers spat and a debate about budgies in swimming trunks. That wouldnt happen on many threads - cheers guys lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

LMAO.... yeah, suppose this is a one off mate, but a certain person hijacked your thread and it kinda went from there...

To be honest mate if i were you and looking at the pics i'd defo not go on a cut just yet as you will loose muscle and i'd say that you cannot afford to loose muscle... I'd just do some cardio and try to loose fat long term... that way you will keep your muscle in tact...

I think you shocked a lot of people with those pics mate, it takes balls. Top guy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

we all mates at EM so theres no hijacking worth mentioning 

thought i`d add my comment (already answered by squatty)

well dude you put a stone on since youre last pics, but you dont look a stone bigger to me,(a stone of muscle is a hell of a lot) but you dont seem to have put any fat on which is good.

you do however look generally bigger and better tho-

its really hard to tell what youve got cos you need to drop a fair bit of BF and maintain that or close to it to really see the shape you have.

its confusing cos you have obviously good shoulders from the rear pose, but you didnt get a good pic of them from the front-which i think you could have.

i actually think different pics show different bits of you better than others.

(so what you need to do is practise alot in the mirror and manage to get them all looking good at the same time)(i cannot beleive i`m telling someone to look in the mirror more....)

youre upper chest is totally there,but thats only obvious in one picture which i find astonishing.

i`d go as far as saying leave your upper chest alone and concentrate on your lower outer chest from now on.

your thighs are looking good-

your calf pic makes them (calves)look worse than they obviously are.

duuuuude!

them socks are the equivalent of wearing your trousers around your lower chest as OAP`s seem too......

get some nice knee length shorts bud and roll them socks down a bit

:wink:

your back (which you cant really see cos of the light has good detail)is lacking width altho you do have depth which is usually the other way round.

your arms look ok flexed but i suspect they need to be bigger too.

soooo in a nutshell.

take more pictures when you do your cut-

around 30.

pick poses that suit your body(for now)

legs,upper chest,shoulders and back thickness are looking good.

lower chest,back width and arm size should be your priority-

(at the show i went to i couldnt beleive how big the biceps of competitors were when they were in the audience-on stage cos of the distance theyre arms shrunk-my arms would look like matchsticks on stage-i`m serious)

personally i`d keep cutting till you can see your top 4 abs and then try and lean bulk from there-

i`m not convinced that your gonna put on a noticable amount of muscle more by eating shitloads-

i`m not disputing that you wont put on more muscle with more calories-

i just dont think its worth it and the difference is not that pronounced.

hope i aint been to critical and where i have i hope its been constructive.

cant wait to see pictures from the cut  )

ali why does it take balls to post up pictures?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Cal is spot on spotty.

From all the responces you have had mate myself and Cal have given you a true responce, Cals is more indepth and far better... Thats the problem with forums some people will not give an honest opinion cos they don't want to offend or knock ones confidence..

If it matters mate i think your doing fine, and coming on good. Just takes time..


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Ali M said:


> I think Cal is spot on spotty.
> 
> From all the responces you have had mate myself and Cal have given you a true responce, Cals is more indepth and far better... Thats the problem with forums some people will not give an honest opinion cos they don't want to offend or knock ones confidence..
> 
> If it matters mate i think your doing fine, and coming on good. Just takes time..


youve just offended me by calling me spotty lol.

Ali - I dont get you sometimes. You've been caught up for 2 pages of this thread in an argument over whether it is good form to ask a member what they do for a living. Then, in this post, you presume you know whether someone is giving an honest repsonse or not. That doesnt strike me as good form also. Personally, I think it has more to do with people's confidence in giving feedback and you strike me as someone with an unshakeable self belief, so feel able to say whatever you like when asked for an opinion/advice. (Cal is different. He's a mate and i know he genuinely wants me to improve). To be honest mate, Id hate to have any response i give to a request for feedback dismissed in the manner you have.

My apologies if that sounds churlish. I was grateful to have your response (even if i wasnt sure where my balls came into it) and encouragement is always good to get.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bottom line is.... your a co*k Ali

SIMPLE!!

Enough said!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry to offend Squatty, did not mean that, i was just saying at times people don't give an honest opinion, cos they don't want to offend, so just give encouragement. im not saying that wrong, however, i think if u put your pics up then u want an honest opinion.

I still cant see that it would benefit u to go on a cut... thats all i said, i said u doing well coming on good and it just takes time. would u rather i say u look s**t and dont waste ur time in the gym, take up knitting?

squatty, i like you mate for what it's worth and if ive offended then accept my appologies.. and i think it takes great balls to put ur pics up so respect for that.. its easy to put pics up when u know ur in great shape..

you are a top bloke


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Ali - you're missing my point mate.

There were two things about your response that made me uneasy:

1) Firstly, in saying that only you and Cal had been honest, you were effectively dismissing the feedback from razq and wigz, who in my book, are two of the main dudes on this forum and who both talk a lot of sense. Ive never once experienced them pussyfooting about or being less than honest in their posts.

2) Secondly, (and i may be being too sensitive here) but i find something in the tone of your feedback, either condescending or slightly mocking. I sometimes get that impression in other people's threads you have posted on. If ive got that completely arse about face, I apologise.

What you have said about the cut, has also been mentioned on the other forums I posted these pics and makes a lot of sense to me - so many thanks for that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

yes, i agree and to be honest i forgot raz and wigz, so my appologies there, but as u have mentioned there names think u get what i meant though ref to honest opinion... Im not saying its unhonest to not give one, suppose the word honest is to stronger word. I just think that u post up a pic and peeps say doing good, looking good, improving. Is that what u want to hear or do you want to hear peeps saying how it is.

I don't know anymore, maybe im wrong, next time ill say "looking good man", "coming on good" "great shoulders"

Maybe i am been condescending or slightly mocking, if thats what you say then i will not disagree, but hey im not the only one.

Ive said enough on this thread, ill do you a favour and stay of your threads from now on... thats because i know ive offended u/.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

come on guys

whether ali offended or not i dont think he meant to...

..maybe he was just having a sust moment (being a bit big headed and saying what you want and forgetting about it - im quite partial to these myself lol)

ive been the victim of giving constructive criticism before and having it taken completely the wrong way - it took my wife to point out to me that not everyone reacts to things the same way that i do!

squatty mate.... top half good... bottom half not so good. dont think theres anything wrong with cutting.. you dont have to go to the extreme with it.. but them legs can and will be better!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Lee - cheers mate. Got any suggestions about bringing my legs up (besides stirrups!). For the last 4 months ive concentrated on squats, leg press and leg curls (4 sets of each).

Im gonna have a good think about the cut. Ive had so many different opinions across the 3 forums ive posted the pics on, I need to get my head round the right way forward with this


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Ali - this is crazy man. Every single person who has responded has pointed out what they see as positives and where they feel i need to do some work. I can honestly say, I have not felt defensive by any of the feedback because I trust the posters and know its genuine. Nobody has posted just a "looking good mate" response (which im pleased about, because I know I have a lot of work to do)

Sort your spat out with TH&S - it keeps leeking out and getting in the way.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if i may butt in

youre legs have improved from your last pics due to imo youre altered training.

its working-keep it basic and stick with it


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

lol you beat me to it Cal

I know you shouldn't change things if they are working...

But ...

If I was going to offer any change it would be to drop Leg Presses... And go heavy 5x5 on Squats...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Squatty said:


> Lee - cheers mate. Got any suggestions about bringing my legs up (besides stirrups!). For the last 4 months ive concentrated on squats, leg press and leg curls (4 sets of each).
> 
> Im gonna have a good think about the cut. Ive had so many different opinions across the 3 forums ive posted the pics on, I need to get my head round the right way forward with this


ill have to stick my neck out and go away from the flow here.. ive had major probs with my knees this year (i cant squat at all anymore), so much so that in honesty my legs have not improved as much as they could have as i simply have not been able to train with the same heavy weights i would normally use.

in doing so ive learned different ways to train my legs, not neccesarily better but i do feel that regularly (every couple of weeks) rotating exercises is one of the best approaches to training any muscle group.

stretching is something which i think will help your legs grow, as it will probably help with the mind-muscle connection.

in terms of exercises, front squats and hack squats are the boys for me - hack squats i still cant really go heavy on.. and im lucky the machines against the wall so that i can brace my feet in a way that it doesnt hurt my knees too much (every leg session is painful).

front squats for slow/low rep sets... really burning the quads...

hack squats 15 rep with as heavy a weight as possible..

leg presses.. i just pile the weight on until it hurts my knees too much and do as many reps as possible.. i dont really count! if its heavy, its heavy end of story i just rep till i cant do any more.. that might be 8 some days or 15 other days!

i both start and finish with leg extensions.

my training partner had crap legs in the past... even tho he could squat 220kg for 20 reps without hardly breaking a sweat... he could squat all day and his legs just wouldnt respond.. hack squats and hard graft have really transformed his legs now.. shape and sweep and some deep grooves!

hope this helps bud!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Lee,

What differences do you find when Front Squatting compared to 'Back' Squatting...? i.e. what areas get worked more etc


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

its more the front to upper quad for me... but alot of it depends on where your foot position is in relation to the bar... i use a smiths machine as it locks my knees into one range of movement so its safer for me!

its an exercise that takes a few sessions to master but once youve got it its a great exercise!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers Lee


----------



## stumpy1466867921 (Sep 6, 2004)

For national security reasons I've removed Bodyworks picture to protect his identity as he is currently in covert operations in the deepest of budgie jungles.

Personally I prefer white speedos.

View attachment Bodyworks.JPG


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LMAO! I wonder if bodyworks has seen this yet...?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i hear what your saying about knee probs lee-

as you might know i cant squat at all,but i still think if squats are done safely before you get any probs theyre the way to go.

thats why i always always say dont go lower than parallel.

ATTG may build more muscle,but its much safer to be conservative.

(dont know how you squatted btw i am generalising)

i`d recommend trap bar deads over standard squats or deads everytime for someone looking for leg mass paired with stiff legs(lol which i cant do either)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Squatty, in all the excitement I forgot to add my comments.

Photos are a real difference from the last set mate - well done.

Chest and Arms are looking good. Back is looking quite good - but we've spoken about that already (Lats, Width etc), legs have been mentioned too.

I could be wrong in this so wanted to get some comments from others - is it just the photo or are Squattys Traps lagging behind a bit?


----------



## sambucca33 (Feb 13, 2007)

Shut up and squat.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

sambucca33 said:


> Shut up and squat.


Quoting Wear2gyms t-shirts...?


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

bodyworks said:


> interesting point razg. after time off, when i've dropped bodyweight, both fat and muscle, i've found that resuming my training regimen and supplementation accompanied by a high calorie diet, my bodyfat appears at least, to decrease whilst my muscle mass increases. obviously muscle memory plays a role, but it would be interesting to see if it's an actual reduction in bodyfat or just a percentage reduction. this is without any additional cv work and what i would assume to be an excess of calories.


There are a lot of factors at play here. I certainly feel your point, although in no way am I at your level in terms of dedication, intensity, or size. I find the following relevant:

1) If I take 4 days - 1,2 I eat clean, perfectly, train hard. Day 3,4 I eat crap, don't train - my physique has barely changed, but in the mirror, things are quite distinct.

2) I don't have any literature to quote, but simply going hypocaloric alone can kill your T levels. I know you've mentioned about being on most of the time, although perhaps as dosages change, AR in fat/muscle respond quite differently again.

3) We are highly adaptive animals, I wouldn't put it past the human body to shape up rapidly when it knows (psychosomatically?) that it's time to get back to shape.

4) Muscle memory is a phenomenon that science is yet to explain (I believe). Who the hell knows...

IMO the only way we can judge the above factors is by havng an impartial observer. My girlfriend has taken to pointing out when I put on weight (even though i'm quite aware), and I imagine your lady is rather more expert in noticing what's going on.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Aha! I see what you mean!
> 
> What do you do for work Bodyworks?


Oh yes in all the excitement I'd forgotten about this too...

The reason I asked this was I wondering if Bodyworks ran the gym of the same name


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

razg, interesting...

TH&S, yes i do. although there are a few gyms with that name.


----------



## td3 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ali M said:


> yes, i agree and to be honest i forgot raz and wigz, so my appologies there, but as u have mentioned there names think u get what i meant though ref to honest opinion... Im not saying its unhonest to not give one, suppose the word honest is to stronger word. I just think that u post up a pic and peeps say doing good, looking good, improving. Is that what u want to hear or do you want to hear peeps saying how it is.
> 
> I don't know anymore, maybe im wrong, next time ill say "looking good man", "coming on good" "great shoulders"
> 
> ...


Without commenting on Squattys Pic or using them as an example. All to often on forums of this nature its always positive feedback thats given and never constructive criticism (And im not saying this happened in this thread either!).

One instance, once some guy had put on like 2lbs in a year while using gear (slight exaggeration) and all the guy got was the same response from everyone who commented, like "WOW good progres man" "Yea nice looking massive" "Keep going you will be competing soon".

He was like 6.5ft and only weighing 10stone, to me a guy on gear for 12 months should be 18 Stone, but nobody had the balls to say it.


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

3) We are highly adaptive animals, I wouldn't put it past the human body to shape up rapidly when it knows (psychosomatically?) that it's time to get back to shape.

4) Muscle memory is a phenomenon that science is yet to explain (I believe). Who the hell knows...

I post this at the risk of sounding arrogant, I really don't mean it to come across like that:

I dont agree with point three...we are highly adaptive, but I dont think your body can learn to perfom such major changes in the brief period of a lifetime, but of course it can respond drastically to changes in conditions when it needs to. (sorry if thats what you meant, maybe Im being pedantic)

Also...surely science has explained muscle memory pretty well.

Thinking like a biologist though....I like it.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Squatty,

Jumping in a bit here but back a few posts you were asking about leg routines, you might want to give this a go although it is tough but has the advantage of not having to shift huge weights to get an unreal pump so not so bad on the knees. I used to Squat heavy for years I very rarely back squat anymore and my legs have certainly improved following this routine

Quads Triple drop set leg extensions for maximum positive reps each time starting with a weight you are comfortable with for 12 reps then make yourself get 15.

Super set that with Leg press matrix 20 reps full, hold the weight at lockout for 20 seconds then 5 partial lower portion of movement, 5 partial reps upper part of movement and then 5 full reps.

Perform 3 sets of the super set - first couple of times you might want a bucket handy!! (I for one threw my guts for the first few workouts  )

Finish off with 4 sets 15 - 20 reps on leg curl. Concentrate on smooth form and full movement.

Not a conventional leg workout but works well for me and has formed the core of my leg routine for the past 18 months. It's hard and you'll feel it but give it a go.

Cheers

Pikey


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Christ Pikey - that sounds tough.

Im game for anything though, so I'll give it a go

Cheers mate


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

No worries - let me know how you find it, if you can make yourself stick with it for a few weeks I'm sure you'll see a difference. You might want to try it for the first time on a day when you aren't working the next day.


----------

